# Pro press tool



## Quality plumber (May 13, 2011)

Looking for used pro press tool, anyone selling one?


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

HUH? I wonder what my wife is going to cook 4 dinner.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one. I'll sell it to you for one million dollars.

















Paul


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Uh Dr. Evil its the 90's, a million dollars isn't that much anymore


----------

